# Selayar!



## Junglecp (Dec 1, 2008)

Hello 

I'm getting this little (4feet) beauty in about 2 weeks..I will keep you update..

i hope you like him! i do :evil:

Greetings


----------



## Marto167 (Dec 1, 2008)

wow thats awesome i wont it


----------



## Junglecp (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi

Thanks Marto!..i think he's lovely


----------



## Jeremy Kriske (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice! One of my favorite locality of retics for sure.


----------



## Rache (Dec 3, 2008)

Aww isn't he a stunner, I love the stripe down the face.

We need lots of pics when u get him


----------



## Junglecp (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi

@Jeremy Kriske yes mine to! i just love the golden look on them!
@Rache there will be coming allot of pictures when he's home


----------



## Specks (Dec 8, 2008)

what type of snake is that man


----------



## Jeremy Kriske (Dec 10, 2008)

specksta1er said:


> what type of snake is that man


It's a reticulated python.


----------



## Junglecp (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi

Sorry for the late response! but its a reticulated python! here some Video's guys (please response on the movies!

YouTube - Feeding a retic! and YouTube - Selayar (retic)

greeting from holland!


----------



## Viaaf (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh, Seleyar and Bali are the two nicest locality retics in my book. I used to have three bali yellowheads. They are as pretty as any morph!


----------



## channi (Feb 1, 2009)

Very nice Junglecp I love the first vid (very blare witch, but with much better content imo) he looks very comical when he is eating, gorgeous.


----------



## krusty (Feb 1, 2009)

he is so nice i wish we could keep them here.


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Feb 1, 2009)

Awesome i love the patterns!


----------



## mel-jayne (Feb 4, 2009)

how much do those snakes sell 4? id b keen 2 buy 1 4 sure


----------



## Retic (Feb 4, 2009)

Beautiful Retic, still my favourite python species.


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 4, 2009)

Very nice snake.
That rat seems a bit small for it though?


----------



## Junglecp (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi Mates 

Thanks for the comments! yes that was a small prey! but he get 2 not one

He's around 5-6 feet now! 1.1 Kg


----------

